# Giant Lab is so glad to join IMF family



## Poppy1 (Sep 18, 2018)

Hey bros, Giant Lab is so glad to join IMF family! 

Giant Lab offer best quality HGH pharm grade and Peptides

USA domestic shipping!International shipping is available 

Poppy  ---Giantlab@protonmail.com


----------



## brazey (Sep 19, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## botamico (Nov 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2018)

Poppy1 said:


> Hey bros, Giant Lab is so glad to join IMF family!
> 
> Giant Lab offer best quality HGH pharm grade and Peptides
> 
> ...



Welcome!


----------

